# Tires, Tires, Tires,



## glockg23 (Jan 16, 2008)

This year I went with Cooper Discoverer ATR
they have ok to good snow traction and not a lot of highway noise

I hate highway noise









What kind of shoes do you have your plow truck?


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Cooper Discoverer M+S w/studs 265R17


----------



## sechracer (Nov 4, 2007)

Cooper discoverer LT 8 ply 265/16's


----------



## torquet (Sep 23, 2005)

285/70/17 BFG A/T's


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

glockg23;493594 said:


> This year I went with Cooper Discoverer ATR
> they have ok to good snow traction and not a lot of highway noise
> 
> I hate highway noise
> ...


I have these on my truck 10 ply. but i dont think there that great. dont have very good traction. but thats my opinion.


----------



## toyman (Dec 4, 2007)

265/75/16 BFG all terrain KO's, they were on the truck when I bought it. They are wearing ok. I want to replace them with Goodyear silent armour tires when the time comes. I know a couple guys that plow with the wranglers and love them, real good traction. 

Toyman


----------



## NCass31 (Dec 5, 2006)

286/75/16 Maxxis Buckshot Mudders.... pretty aggressive look and lots of highway noise. I love highway noise.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

i had goodyear silent armors on my 2001 they have a 10 star rating for snow traction and a 50,000 mile warranty. They are quiet and good traction all aroundwesport


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

BF Goodrich A/T KO's. Great tire so far on my F-350 pickup.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

NITTO Terra Grapplers!


----------



## Bowtytek (Oct 22, 2007)

I used Wild Country Radial TXR until a few years ago, when I went to a BFG A/T tire. Didn't like that tire and now back to the Wild Countrys. They have a M/T tread and not a bad price. The current ones are studded, but don't notice a difference with the studs.


----------



## Boast Enterpris (Oct 26, 2003)

305/70/17 buckshot maxxis mudder A lot of highway noise, unstoppable in mud & snow!!!


----------



## jglandscaping (Dec 31, 2004)

Cooper Discoverers STT on my truck (mud terrain copy) which I absolutly love and all my other trucks are sporting Cooper Discoverer ATR, such a great all around tire.
James


----------



## MJM Landscaping (Mar 19, 2005)

I had the stock 265/70/17 Continental amer trac or something they sucked. Last year went to 
33/12.5/17 Procomp all terrians. Those went good but a little small. So now i am running Mickey Thompson MTZ's 35/12.5/17. They are surprisely awesome in the snow.


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 19, 2005)

Bridgestone Dueler Revo AT

Awesome tire. Treadwear is horrible. But I would probably still buy them again, if they have the $100 rebate on 4.


----------



## ChevKid03 (Dec 23, 2007)

Good ole Definity Mud Terrain 285/75/16's.... A quarter of the price, for just as much traction.... even if they last 2 years.. that'll do..


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Dunlop Radial Rover R/T. The best snow and all around tire ive ever driven on! Without exageration i can plow 95% of my route in 2 wheel drive. These tires are diesel! And they are not loud at all on the dry roads. Only time i can hear a little hum is when i got the plow on and 700lbs in the bed. I looked for about a month for the best tires to buy, after reading tons of reviews i picked these.

They got a 9.2 snow rating, 8.9 dry traction, 8.2 wet traction, 8.2 steering response, 7.5 noise comfort and a 8.3 for treadwear (which is damn good for even an all season).

My girlfriends father got a set of those Cooper ATRs 2 seasons ago and they were great for the first season, but this year they are totally worthless, even in 4wheel he cant make it up slight slopes while pushing....that my truck can do in 2wheel with these Dunlops.


----------



## bigearl (Jun 11, 2007)

General Grabber at2 265 75 16e They look just like BF Goodrich AT But it took many (3)times to get them balanced. they have all kinds of traction


----------



## glockg23 (Jan 16, 2008)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;493657 said:


> I have these on my truck 10 ply. but i dont think there that great. dont have very good traction. but thats my opinion.


dont have very good traction? man you are funny

thats like me saying "ok to good snow traction", or something
j/k bud, long day

did i mention that Sioux City Iowa has 7 inches of powder on the ground and 3 more coming tonight

post pics in new thread


----------



## lehmand1 (Dec 17, 2007)

I run Dean Wildcat All Terrain. They are made by cooper and look exactally like the Discover ATR in the first post. 

I bought them cause they were cheap 265/75/r16 for $100ea mounted and balanced. So far I have put 15,000mi on them and they still look new. 

I would rate them as average to good in the snow but IMO they have excellent wet road traction.

The best tires I have ever plowed with was on an old beater truck that had BF goodrich all terrains. They are exceptional in the snow but not as good in the rain,


----------



## yancy (Aug 29, 2005)

glockg23;493594 said:


> This year I went with Cooper Discoverer ATR


 I like them but rotate every oil change and they still only last 35,000- 40,000 tried them twice same tire wear and it was mostly highway driving. had a lot of people go to the Cooper Discoverer ST or its sister tire the Mastercraft Courser C/T. Not to bash your choice, thats just what I see changing tires.

I run BFG A/T KO, and Goodyear Wrangler MTR. the BFG's lasted 50,000 one of the best tires out there for wear and traction only got stuck twice in the mud and shouldn't have been there with a MT, will always buy them. The goodyears have ok tread wear but they are noisy.


----------



## jjtmarineb2 (Dec 17, 2007)

34X10.5/16 Interco Super Swamper LTB's man do I love em! I had a set of 31's on my old Bronco II and that thing was unstoppable. Oh, and as for highway noise, I can't hear the highway one bit with these things! LOL :salute:


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I love highway noise, BFG Mud-Terrains for this guy... not as bad for plowing snow as I thought they would be!


----------



## home rescue (Oct 25, 2003)

wild country xtx sport, they redesigned them this year. they have been great from 1/2 inch slick stuff, slushy snow and 7 " snow. Has long as they keep this tread design, I will be using them on all my trucks. 265/75/16 10 ply.


----------



## D&R Plowing (Jan 22, 2008)

*Tires*

My 08 dodge 2500 came with a Bridgestone A/T tires but they did not have an aggressive thread on them. So, I upgrade at the time of purchase (Friday 1/18/08) to the Goodyear Wrangler A/T Silent Armour. They were rated very good but the proof will be during the next storm. I sure hope I made the right choice.


----------



## kc2006 (Oct 16, 2005)

I just got a set of bfg mud terrains. Got 4 of them used and one brand new that was a spare, theres not even 4/32 tread missing, cant beat that for 100 bucks


----------



## glockg23 (Jan 16, 2008)

yancy;494154 said:


> I like them but rotate every oil change and they still only last 35,000- 40,000 tried them twice same tire wear and it was mostly highway driving. had a lot of people go to the Cooper Discoverer ST or its sister tire the Mastercraft Courser C/T. Not to bash your choice, thats just what I see changing tires.


you know i was wondering about how long they would last. 
The rubber on the tires did seem soft


----------



## FteNelson (Dec 31, 2007)

firestone destination le's










i drive around 30-45k miles a year
needed a good highway tire and ive had 3 sets of these on 2 different trucks
there pretty good in the snow and ice as well


----------



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)

Uniroyal Laredo HD/T 235/85 R16.

Studded.


----------



## rjfetz1 (Dec 2, 2006)

BF Goodrich A/T KO's 295/75R17


----------



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)

rjfetz1;497156 said:


> BF Goodrich A/T KO's 295/75R17


Those must be tall and skinny just right for the job. Got any pics???? Let's see them. Don't be shy!


----------



## rjfetz1 (Dec 2, 2006)

DFLS;497180 said:


> Those must be tall and skinny just right for the job. Got any pics???? Let's see them. Don't be shy!


Get a life - leave me alone - BFGoodrich.com


----------



## jjtmarineb2 (Dec 17, 2007)

Wow, somebody needs a few  
Besides, BFG doesn't even make them in that size! :salute:


----------



## rjfetz1 (Dec 2, 2006)

DFLS;497180 said:


> Those must be tall and skinny just right for the job. Got any pics???? Let's see them. Don't be shy!


Here this is what they look like ;


----------



## rjfetz1 (Dec 2, 2006)

jjtmarineb2;497197 said:


> Wow, somebody needs a few :salute:


YOUNGER brother


----------



## jjtmarineb2 (Dec 17, 2007)

haha, sorry! I know what it's like. Aren't those 16" rims?:salute:


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*tire's*

i got atr's also we finally got some snow to try them out and they are great !there is a big difference in the felt traction in just the steering alone !


----------



## rjfetz1 (Dec 2, 2006)

jjtmarineb2;497209 said:


> haha, sorry! I know what it's like. Aren't those 16" rims?:salute:


That pic is from the truck of TLC Snow on a previous post. It was easier to grab his pic than take one.- I do have 17"


----------



## CAG80 (Nov 7, 2006)

i just bought some dura grapplers for one of my dwr trucks and i have been really impressed although we have only had two snow events for the time i put them on.. they really grip well and i really don't hear much road noise. I'm going to write a review on them once the summer hits and i put some real miles on them..


----------



## pashtrd (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi Tech retreading Retreads. 35 -12.5-15
$95 per tire. awesome tread.
2 of them are BFG casings, 2 of them are Goodyear casings.
Ride great, with lots of noise.


----------



## MaineF250 (Dec 12, 2007)

X2 on the hi-tec retreads above, they wear like iron and are awesome in the snow....kinda useless on ice though. The price is right though. I was leery about retreads but I hauled 3 horses from maine to montana and back with no problems whatsoever, they are loud on the highway but I got used to them.


----------



## JPMAKO (Dec 10, 2003)

My two pick-ups have Goodyear Workhorse Xtra Grips and My Dump truck has Kumho Road Venture At

I really like the traction of the Xtra Grips but they wear down pretty fast and they are not easy to find so I have cheapy summer only tires for my trucks.

Jason


----------



## Duncan90si (Feb 16, 2007)

JPMAKO;497365 said:


> My two pick-ups have Goodyear Workhorse Xtra Grips


Thats what I'm running on the back of my 2WD dump. I have them studded too and they are a great all around tire.


----------



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)

jjtmarineb2;497197 said:


> Wow, somebody needs a few
> Besides, BFG doesn't even make them in that size!


Correct me if I am wrong but I think this is for the guy with the tires that aren't in the picture he posted. At least I posted an actual pic of my tire, not some substitute. I tried to find that size on the BFG website and Google but I, too, could not.









I didn't even find any designated as A/T, just " T/A® KO"

I guess this means war!fun,fun,fun

*>>>>>* To get back on topic, does anyone else have studded tires or am I the only one ???


----------



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)

pashtrd;497287 said:


> Hi Tech retreading Retreads. 35 -12.5-15
> $95 per tire. awesome tread.
> 2 of them are BFG casings, 2 of them are Goodyear casings.
> Ride great, with lots of noise.


Are they really hard to balance being retreads? I tried looking for them on http://www.hi-tec-retreading.com/. Where did you get them?


----------



## WOODY367 (Dec 19, 2002)

I am thinking of trying the Goodyear silent arnors, what do you guys think of them compaired to the BF Goodrich A/T KO's?


----------



## jjtmarineb2 (Dec 17, 2007)

pashtrd;497287 said:


> Hi Tech retreading Retreads. 35 -12.5-15
> $95 per tire. awesome tread.
> 2 of them are BFG casings, 2 of them are Goodyear casings.
> Ride great, with lots of noise.


Those look exactly like Dunlop radial mud rovers! :salute:


----------



## rjfetz1 (Dec 2, 2006)

DFLS;497540 said:


> Correct me if I am wrong but I think this is for the guy with the tires that aren't in the picture he posted. At least I posted an actual pic of my tire, not some substitute. I tried to find that size on the BFG website and Google but I, too, could not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Picky,Picky,Picky - Doesn't seem to bother any one else If you want to see my tires , get in your truck and drive over here, I'm 3 miles away Otherwise leave me alone. I will post my real pics today along with my truck pics too. Just more posts


----------



## rjfetz1 (Dec 2, 2006)

DFLS;497540 said:


> Correct me if I am wrong but I think this is for the guy with the tires that aren't in the picture he posted. At least I posted an actual pic of my tire, not some substitute. I tried to find that size on the BFG website and Google but I, too, could not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Further review I was WRONG on my tire size,(285 not 295) not that it matters to any else but you since you are the aone who needed the pic to begin with. At least I don't lie about the equipment I have listed. Hhmmm - a new thread - who lists equipment that they do not or have never owned? How much equipment do you really have? Lets see pics come on don't be shy...


----------



## nichols (May 17, 2006)

WOODY367;497603 said:


> I am thinking of trying the Goodyear silent arnors, what do you guys think of them compaired to the BF Goodrich A/T KO's?


I had the BFGoodrich All Terrain TA/KOs on my F250, and recently swapped to the Goodyear Silent Armors. It's a night and day difference. Lots less road noise, much better ride, and noticeably better traction. Plus, they came with a 50k mile warranty. They're more expensive than the BFGs would have been at my local tire shop (about $100 difference total, mounted on the truck), but in my opinion so far, it's definitely worth it.

I've talked to a few other guys that picked them up this year, and all of us have been really happy with them.


----------



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)

jjtmarineb2;497604 said:


> Those look exactly like Dunlop radial mud rovers! :salute:


The tires in that picture of the retreads even have Dunlop Radial Rover on the sidewall


----------



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)

rjfetz1;497722 said:


> Further review I was WRONG on my tire size,(285 not 295) not that it matters to any else but you since you are the aone who needed the pic to begin with. At least I don't lie about the equipment I have listed. Hhmmm - a new thread - who lists equipment that they do not or have never owned? How much equipment do you really have? Lets see pics come on don't be shy...


You always seem to have your facts so straight in the past. Never any questions about it. So I had to get you on this one and by the way I wasn't the first one to catch you on that tire size discrepancy - go back and see.

O.k. the loader I only partially own. I have investments in the Le Tourneau company in Longview, Texas. So I guess it is indirect but I own a piece of it. See it here: http://www.vincelewis.net/loader.html
Next time I go south I'll bring my camera and take a picture.


----------



## 04red2500 (Dec 21, 2007)

285/75R16 BFGOODRICH A/T love them look good on the trucks and good traction


----------



## glockg23 (Jan 16, 2008)

DFLS;497116 said:


> Uniroyal Laredo HD/T 235/85 R16.
> 
> Studded.


I do not have any experience with studded tires I have a few questions
1: do you put them in yourself ?
2: how long do they hold out / last ?
3: do they tend to fly out at highway speeds ?


----------



## rjfetz1 (Dec 2, 2006)

DFLS;497749 said:


> You always seem to have your facts so straight in the past. Never any questions about it. So I had to get you on this one and by the way I wasn't the first one to catch you on that tire size discrepancy - go back and see.
> 
> O.k. the loader I only partially own. I have investments in the Le Tourneau company in Longview, Texas. So I guess it is indirect but I own a piece of it. See it here: http://www.vincelewis.net/loader.html
> Next time I go south I'll bring my camera and take a picture.


So why list equipment you do not own - I have lots of investments.....


----------



## rjfetz1 (Dec 2, 2006)

Here's my tires on my Ford285/60R18


----------



## Duncan90si (Feb 16, 2007)

glockg23;497780 said:


> I do not have any experience with studded tires I have a few questions
> 1: do you put them in yourself ? No, the tire shop installs them. The tires have to be new to stud.
> 2: how long do they hold out / last ? They were down as the tires wear. They usually last as long as the tire will. That is, unless you run your tires tires down to the steel bands then obviously the studs will be long gone.
> 3: do they tend to fly out at highway speeds ? Maybe if you are on the Autobahn.  I do 80mph regularly and mine don't fly out. As long as they are installed properly you shouldn't have any problems.


I'm not sure about other states, but I know that in PA you are allowed to run studs from Nov. 15 thru Apr. 15. Then after that, you better get the summer tires out unless you want to try to remove the studs which trust me, you NEVER want to try it unless you have the better part of a day to spend.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

man...i don't think studs would fly in Chicago area..


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Old style Goodyear 235:85-16's ATS's on my plow truck.Best snow tires I've ever seen.


----------



## pashtrd (Dec 14, 2007)

DFLS;497550 said:


> Are they really hard to balance being retreads? I tried looking for them on http://www.hi-tec-retreading.com/. Where did you get them?


balancing was a pc of cake, the worst of the 4 tires took 5 oz to balance, in fact 2 of them only took 2 ounces each to balance. considering these are 35's that not too bad at all.
I forgot they recently changed their name. They are now Treadwright. http://treadwright.com/
I bought them directly from Treadwright. Each tire was $95 + $20 shipping.
Matt


----------



## pashtrd (Dec 14, 2007)

DFLS;497748 said:


> The tires in that picture of the retreads even have Dunlop Radial Rover on the sidewall


The tire in the pic off their website was originally a Dunlop. They put new treads on the tire casing. Hence the name retread.
All the truck tires they sell i believe have the same generic tread pattern. I have 3 Wrangler casings, 1 BFG all terrain casing and 1 BFG mud terrain casing, all have the same tread.
Matt


----------



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)

pashtrd;498855 said:


> balancing was a pc of cake, the worst of the 4 tires took 5 oz to balance, in fact 2 of them only took 2 ounces each to balance. considering these are 35's that not too bad at all.
> I forgot they recently changed their name. They are now Treadwright. http://treadwright.com/
> I bought them directly from Treadwright. Each tire was $95 + $20 shipping.
> Matt


Thanks for the info.







I go thru them quick


----------



## PLM-1 (Nov 29, 2004)

I've got GY silent armors on my truck now. Less than 8k on them and 2 are REALLY worn and something is wrong with another; the truck shakes bad. I've road forced balanced and had the truck all checked out. It keeps coming down to the tires. They're going back to goodyear this week. I had Dueler AT Revos before and they were awesome except they wore quick.


----------



## pashtrd (Dec 14, 2007)

So i recently had an issue with one of my high tech retreading tires. One day, I came home and my left rear tire was completely flat. i pulled te tire and found out the sidewall was leaking where the tread attaches. So i went to their website, and although they carry a warranty they say 35" tires and bigger have no warranty, they are considered for off road use only, so thinking i am screwed i call them. Talk to a reoresentative, he asks me to email him some pictures of the leaking spots, so i do and call him back in an hour. Now these tires were on my truck for 3 almost 4 months, and countless miles. I could not believe when he told me they would send me another out that day for free!! No charge at all , not even shipping, They covered it totally!, Theydid not even ewant the old one back.
High Tech retreading ( now Treadwright) is the best!! They definately stand behind their product, I will definately continue to be a repeat customer!
Matt


----------



## truckerD99 (May 14, 2008)

*Tires*

I've been plowing for 11 years. The best tires i've had were Goodyear Work Horses. 245/75/16. Not even sure if they still make them or not. If I remember they where not that expensive and I got two years out of them. Only got stuck once with them, and that was my fault.


----------



## TL697 (Jan 19, 2008)

toyman;493660 said:


> 265/75/16 BFG all terrain KO's, they were on the truck when I bought it. They are wearing ok. I want to replace them with Goodyear silent armour tires when the time comes. I know a couple guys that plow with the wranglers and love them, real good traction.
> 
> Toyman


I have 285x70x17 Goodyear Silent Armor for 2500 and up trucks, and they are great in the snow and ice.


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

i have had great luck with the work horse tires on my dump, but for my 06 i have the bfg at ko 285 75 16 load range e and thet seem to work quite nice. i killed the same tires with a load range d this winter. never got stuck but wore down real quick. but i think the v plow and v box salter had a lot to do with that


----------



## fedspunisher (May 13, 2008)

Thanks to this post just bought some Treadwright -- 3115ATB cant wait til they get here and i can try them out. Hope they work as good and they look like they should. Thanks for who ever it was that mentioned the treadwright site saved me $400


----------



## glockg23 (Jan 16, 2008)

glockg23;493594 said:


> This year I went with Cooper Discoverer ATR
> they have ok to good snow traction and not a lot of highway noise
> 
> I hate highway noise
> ...


*Cooper's are rocken this thread !*


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;493657 said:


> I have these on my truck 10 ply. but i dont think there that great. dont have very good traction. but thats my opinion.


Bring this back up for the new season.

I've got Cooper Discoverer ATRs-285/75/16 They seem to wear good but arn't to good in snow. All around they arn't to bad as long as you don't go near much mud.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

What should I put on my 1999 F-250?


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

i run studded cooper M+S on my explorer









these have to be the best winter/snow tire besides blizzaks i've ever used...amazing!

i hope to have some on the f-250 this winter..because they would make my life so much easier well plowing!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

Run 245/70 R17s destination AT firestone it came down to them and the transforce the choice was simple and so far there awesome


----------



## KubotaJr (Dec 8, 2005)

I have 285/75/16 Pro Comp All Terrains on my F250.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I have 265/75/R16 cooper ATR's on mine. they are alright. I think they are good for towing and higway use. Don't really care for them for plowing and like mark said stay away from mud!!!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;577310 said:


> stay away from mud!!!


Mine get clogged up at the thought of mud. They are useless if your out in the fields much or enjoy playing in the mud.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Well last sunday someone got stuck with a brand new jeep wrangler. I pulled him out. but the tires get clogged and they dont clean out too good. I would buy some of these re treads. but me pulling a 9klb fifth wheel trailer distances and pulling my boat and lawn equipment. i dont trust them. but for around town stuff they are good. I really wouldnt recommend the cooper atr's


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;577321 said:


> Well last sunday someone got stuck with a brand new jeep wrangler. I pulled him out. but the tires get clogged and they dont clean out too good. I would buy some of these re treads. but me pulling a 9klb fifth wheel trailer distances and pulling my boat and lawn equipment. i dont trust them. but for around town stuff they are good. I really wouldnt recommend the cooper atr's


i was thinking the same thing but i started thinking more about it and looking into it and a lot of trucking company's and companys with fleets of trucks are buying retreads, and if they are handling the load the big rigs are hauling and not having problems then i think they will work for my application. once my current tires get low im going to buy a set from them and try them out. heck 450 bucks for four new tires shipped.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

LawnProLandCare;577332 said:


> i was thinking the same thing but i started thinking more about it and looking into it and a lot of trucking company's and companys with fleets of trucks are buying retreads, and if they are handling the load the big rigs are hauling and not having problems then i think they will work for my application. once my current tires get low im going to buy a set from them and try them out. heck 450 bucks for four new tires shipped.


well let me know how they are. i dont think I want to try them pulling my fifth wheel the distances i pull mine.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;577338 said:


> well let me know how they are. i dont think I want to try them pulling my fifth wheel the distances i pull mine.


yea i dont blame yea, that be a shatty way of finding out they suck after you total your truck and camper . definately if i do it ill let you know how they hold up.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I might try those retreads when I need tires, I rarely go any more then 80 miles from home so long travel is rare. If I get another truck and keep my current truck as a backup they would be perfect since it might see 5k a year then.


----------



## simoncx (Dec 3, 2007)

PLM-1;498925 said:


> I've got GY silent armors on my truck now. Less than 8k on them and 2 are REALLY worn and something is wrong with another; the truck shakes bad. I've road forced balanced and had the truck all checked out. It keeps coming down to the tires. They're going back to goodyear this week. I had Dueler AT Revos before and they were awesome except they wore quick.


I'm having the same problem, I have about 11k on them and they look like there half worn. I rotated them twice and don't drive hard but they seem to be wearing quick. I got 32k out of the conti's which everyone says they suck but it doesn't look like I'll get 30k with the goodyears. I also have had the shaking problem since I got the tires, balanced 3 times and still the same thing. Maybe I got a lemon set but I'm not happy with them, also the 50k warrenty doesn't cover commerical use so if your truck has signs on the doors and is used for business no warrenty from goodyear. Next tire will not be a goodyear that's for sure.:angry:


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

Mark13;577451 said:


> I might try those retreads when I need tires, I rarely go any more then 80 miles from home so long travel is rare. If I get another truck and keep my current truck as a backup they would be perfect since it might see 5k a year then.


yea , same with my truck, i use it for plowing, and for pulling the trailer in summer and cruising around town, but any long distances i take the civic unless i need a truck. i think they will hold up fine, if they can hold up to big rigs loaded up weighing 40 tons, and running thousands of miles a trip then i think they will hold up fine on a pick up truck, as long as they are properly retreaded. ill probaly be due for new rubbers next summer/early fall so ill probably order some before then.

if you do happen to get any mark let me know what you got and how they are holding up.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

LawnProLandCare;577457 said:


> if you do happen to get any mark let me know what you got and how they are holding up.


Will do, my truck will be due summer at the very latest. I'm getting to the point now that I'm kinda wondering how well my tires are going to do by the end of this winter.


----------



## WOODY367 (Dec 19, 2002)

What do you guys think of the NITTO Terra Grapplers? 285/75/16 I was told they are made by Toyo is this correct?


----------



## F250 Boss v (Feb 1, 2008)

Have to say I'm really thinking of trying the Diamond Green Icelander AT's... Check out their site @ Diamond Green.com Anyone here ever run their Iclander AT's??? prsport


----------



## ACS (Jul 15, 2008)

All Diamond Green Tires they all look like remakes of other tires. The CT's look exactly like good year work horse tires. The AT's as one of the bridge stone tires I belive .

If you get them let me know what you think about them.


----------



## F250 Boss v (Feb 1, 2008)

The tread design may be a copy of other tires, I don't know, but the grit they put into the rubber during molding sure isn't! If I get 'em I'll post how they work for me. But if anyone has already used them let's hearr what you think! Thanks.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

F250 Boss v;577770 said:


> The tread design may be a copy of other tires, I don't know, but the grit they put into the rubber during molding sure isn't! If I get 'em I'll post how they work for me. But if anyone has already used them let's hear what you think! Thanks.


Two words.... _it works_.


----------



## F250 Boss v (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks B&B!!! I'm in e-mail contact with them, trying to get some kind of deal... We'll se what happens.. They are pricey, -at least my size is: 265/70R/17. $193 per, plus $56 shipping for 4, then there's mounting, stems, balancing etc....


----------

